# Mines r34 and mcr r34



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Can anyone explain the diffrence between these two skylines??


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Mine's is 2.6 GT2530s N1 based car. MCR is V-spec based, 2.8 GT-RS. Very similar performance but Mine's is faster. Latest GTR Mag has a feature on these 2 cars. They did a fast lap at Fuji Speedway, Mine's 1'50"754, MCR 1'52"402


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Mines car in action:

http://www.gtrforums.com/video/skylinesupra.mpeg


----------



## fredm (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice video


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Both the skylines are only 12 seconds slower than the gt300 class cars not bad at all for street legal road cars.

Just because the mines r34 is based on the n1 r34 skyline and the mcr r34 is a r34 vspec is that the only thing that makes mines r34 run faster laptimes? Or are their other things that make diffrence?
What gearbox is the mcr r34 running??


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i think the mines car is regarded as possibly the fastest road legal on track car???


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> Mine's is 2.6 GT2530s N1 based car. MCR is V-spec based, 2.8 GT-RS. Very similar performance but Mine's is faster. Latest GTR Mag has a feature on these 2 cars. They did a fast lap at Fuji Speedway, Mine's 1'50"754, MCR 1'52"402


That feature convinced me more than anything that Mines are not 'playing fair'. Why did they use one car for the track and one car for the street whilst MCR used the same car for both parts of the comparison ?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Bean said:


> That feature convinced me more than anything that Mines are not 'playing fair'. Why did they use one car for the track and one car for the street whilst MCR used the same car for both parts of the comparison ?


Good point! 

Cya O!


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

whats that dangaling out the rear of the car?


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

rico2k_uk said:


> whats that dangaling out the rear of the car?


i think its a breather pipe from the oil catch tank


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bean said:


> That feature convinced me more than anything that Mines are not 'playing fair'. Why did they use one car for the track and one car for the street whilst MCR used the same car for both parts of the comparison ?


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Fuji speedway has some fairly tight turns, Mine's tweaked final drive would definately help in that department no?!


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Would a track whit faster corners and longer straights better suited to the mcr r34 than the mines r34??
Have this to skylines ever been to the nordshleife??
  :smokin:


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Did you see the vid of Shins car at the Ring? that is heavily mines and nismo tuned, and the think flew around the track.. Just loved the way it acclerated..breath taking!


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I have recently orded to dvd's from dukvideo.
Best motoring jdm racer and nissan skyline dvd.
And i hope that they cool and intresting dvd 's.
:smokin:


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

best part of the skyline vid is shin car around the nurberg ring in the hands of dirk


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Here the trailer of the best motoring i orded of duke.
Featuring a race between tuned nissan skylines and nissan sylvia's
With the mcr and the mines r34's.
Best motoring JDM Racers


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

And i have just seen best motoring dvd the jdm racers.
The mcr r34 is now the new touge monster in max unlimted class and it has beaten the fujita engineering mazda rx7 fd3s the verdict : the rx7 was better in the corners but they liked the horsepower and torque of the r34 more and it's so it has won the max class. 
Thet tuner behind mcr said he has some now plans for the red monster anyone now anything about this??
Has someboye some wallpapers of the mcr r34 in size 1024x768.


Here is spec list of the mcr r34 vspec.
MCR Original Ver. 2 Front Bumper
ARC GT-Wing
Nismo R Tune Carbon Fiber Hood
MCR Original Canards 
Interior: 
Cusco Roll Cage 5 Point
Takata Belts
Bride Zieg II Seats 
Drivetrain: 
Getrag 6MT
Nismo Twin Plate Clutch
Nismo LSD Front 
Engine: 
HKS GT-RS Turbines
ARC Titan Front Pipe
ARC Titan MCR Version Muffler
Tomei Oil Pump
268 IN Camshaft
268 EX Camshaft
ARC MCR Original Oil Cooler
ACR SMC55 Radiator
ACR M109 Intercooler
NGK Spark Plugs
720cc Injectors
Bosch Fuel Pump x 2
Omega Oil
HKC F-Con Vpro ECO
Blitz Boost Controller
Nismo Sports Catalyzer 
Brakes, Wheels and Suspension: 
Tein Springs 12kg
Tein RS Shocks
Brembo F50 Calipers
Nismo R-Tune Brake pads
Advan A048 265/35/18
Enkei NT03 18x10.5J 


























Matchless Crowd Racing r34 touge monster 

:smokin:


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

with regards to the mines r34..has that car had any gearing changes?..it does seem to go very well for 600hp lol


----------

